# Why am I getting a "Can't Watch Now (V112)" message?



## sangs (Jan 1, 2003)

My second go-round with a Tivo setup - Roamio Pro, Roamio Basic and two Minis, all connected via Ethernet this time - had been going well until this morning. 

Today, when I try to play a show from the Pro on the Basic, I receive a "Can't Watch Now" message that says "Community can't be watched now because of a problem with the network connection between this DVR and (the other) DVR. There may be a problem with your network or network setup (V112)."

However, when I go to transfer the episode from the Pro to the Basic, it works without issue. So obviously, the network connection is just fine. Also, I had no trouble watching a show from the Pro on the Basic (and vice-versa) yesterday. Any thoughts? Thanks.


----------



## sangs (Jan 1, 2003)

Well check that now, because after completing the transfer it's working normally again and the "Can't Watch Now (V112)" issue has disappeared. Did it just need to wake up or something? (Not that I put anything in standby.)


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

It's bug on Tivo's side since the latest patch. See here:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9943963#post9943963

Margret from Tivo is willing to make a backend change to fix it if you need it done now....otherwise she mentioned it will be fixed in the next patch at end of January.

-Kevin


----------



## sangs (Jan 1, 2003)

kbmb said:


> It's bug on Tivo's side since the latest patch. See here:
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9943963#post9943963
> 
> Margret from Tivo is willing to make a backend change to fix it if you need it done now....otherwise she mentioned it will be fixed in the next patch at end of January.
> ...


Thanks for the info Kevin. I'll see how frequently it pops up before I bother her with it.


----------

